# spawn



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Anyone seeing spawning bass yet. Smallies or large? If so what part of state you in.

I always take the first two weeks of may off. Usually an awesome time for fishing..damn this warm weather is gonna screw it all up!!!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I gave the boat a day off since I brought my little son fishing and went to my wifes aunts pond. There were beds already. Not a ton yet but the water was pretty warm.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The LMB spawn will be full blown the second week of April.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Was at hargus today and fish were on beds not really locked on though.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was fishing today and saw a pretty nice bed. I saw no fish but my friend said he saw some bass scoping out in the shallows with his glasses. I forgot mine over a relatives house, ha.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of the smaller lakes ive been too they are in the shallows(1-2 ft) just crusing, but i haven't seen any beds being made yet.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have seen a few beds at the local pond in Green, can't wait to catch Mrs. Protective momma!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Next full moon should bring them up good. This cool off will help steady the pace....
I think it happens on April 6th....the full moon that is.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

In SW Ohio I've seen fish starting the process...A few beds but you can see males up shallow then females staging a little deeper. If it doesn't cool soon the spawn can happen very shortly. What a crazy winter/spring.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i live about 45min to 1 hr north of columbus and saw a female im pretty sure were starting to fill up but only at a small pond(maybe 25-30 yds shortways and maybe 45longways and no more then 12ft deep) i fish havent seen any sure signs such as bloody tailed males or eggy females at the res i fish tho and im a novice angler so take it for what you want just throwing in my educated guess


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

was @ wingfoot today. saw few empty beds. saw one chunker holding on a spot but the bed wasnt carved out yet.


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

Seen a lot patroling up and down the banks at my local quarry this week


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bass_Hawg said:


> Next full moon should bring them up good. This cool off will help steady the pace....
> I think it happens on April 6th....the full moon that is.


The first wave will start on that full moon. Then the following weeks you'll have fish moving in and out of the beds.


----------

